# Uintas stitch



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

practicing upload of photos from hard drive


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

that works pretty good

Photobucket is not too cool anymore


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

How did you do it? Give us a step by step tutorial. I would rather load from my hard drive than open another window with Photobucket.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

more stitch


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats pretty cool goob where in the uintas is that


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Thats pretty cool goob where in the uintas is that


Each picture is 3 or 4 shots stitched together. If there's 3 pics it's done on an Olympus camera. If it took 4 pics I used Photoshop Elements.

I just took a series of panorama shots from on top of the mountain(s). There's the Smith's Fork, Oweep, Garfield Basin, the top of the Yellowstone, Henry's Fork, Painter Basin of the Uinta River. Most of the pics are from Red Castle


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> How did you do it? Give us a step by step tutorial. I would rather load from my hard drive than open another window with Photobucket.


Yeah, Photoshop is not what it use to be.

What photo program do you have?

.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob...I believe you've put some boot leather down going over that s.o.b. ridge in this pic....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ive only been in the uintas two times in my life. One of these days ill go back and fish a few lakes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Goob...I believe you've put some boot leather down going over that s.o.b. ridge in this pic....


Yep, I put on some miles there. nice pic

.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Awesome Guys, Thank you for sharing! btw, did you guys see any ptarmigans?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> ....did you guys see any ptarmigans?


Hahhahhh...uh.... no :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

HA HA, well that is good! How about Bigfoot then?


----------

